# Box perches



## gogo10131 (Aug 17, 2010)

Today i tried to build me some box perches for the first time and i think i did a ok job. Its 4 by 6 and each individual box is 12 inches. I have to build two more sets, so they should be better then the first one.


----------



## meldrew (Jun 10, 2009)

Looks like a nice job, well done.


----------

